# Gli uomini che uccidono le donne



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

*Gli uomini che uccidono le donne
 Sostenendo che sia amore*
di Chiara Avesani 

I femminicidi, cioè le uccisioni di donne per il loro genere, sono molto aumentati nell'ultimo decennio

L’amore o la passione non c’entrano nulla. E nemmeno i “raptus”, che implicano una totale o parziale incapacità di intendere dell’assassino. Gli omicidi di donne non hanno a che fare con la follia, ma con una escalation di violenza, fino a uccidere. Queste morti sono premeditate.

I femminicidi, cioè le uccisioni di donne per il loro genere, hanno subito un incremento significativo nell’ultimo decennio. Secondo il rapporto del 2008 di *Eures-Ansa*, su “L’omicidio volontario in Italia”, uno su quattro avviene in famiglia e la vittima è una donna. Gli assassinii fra le mura domestiche sono più frequenti al Nord e la Lombardia è la prima in classifica. Il 70,7% dei femminicidi, nel 2008, è stato compiuto all’interno di contesti familiari e il 21,8% delle vittime di sesso femminile ha  tra i 25 e i 34 anni. Quando un uomo arriva a uccidere una donna spesso l’ha minacciata per lungo tempo. A volte la violenza è preceduta da episodi di stalking. Solo oggi, in poche ore, si registrano almeno tre casi: nelle Marche, un uomo denunciato per stalking dalla madre, a Verona un altro è stato arrestato per minacce alla ex compagna e a Genova un terzo in manette perché perseguitava la ex moglie.

 E’ fondamentale riconoscere e prevenire questi casi, fare formazione e sensibilizzare. *Paola Perrone *si è occupata delle iniziative per le pari opportunità della regione Piemonte fino al 2010 lavorando, tra le altre cose, a un progetto chiamato “_Melting lab_” per la prevenzione della violenza contro le donne e il sostegno alle vittime. “Il fenomeno dei femminicidi è certamente in crescita – conferma Perrone – anche se il dato del sommerso, cioè delle donne che non denunciano è complesso da valutare. La violenza domestica è un fenomeno sottostimato, mentre gli stupri fanno più notizia”. Ci sono infatti alcuni luoghi comuni da sfatare per poter valutare la realtà del fenomeno. “Si tende a immaginare che violenze, che possono anche sfociare nell’omicidio, siano compiute da estranei, quando spesso sono commesse da familiari o conoscenti. Inoltre, è sbagliato immaginare che i femminicidi riguardino solo contesti disagiati. Le violenze partono anche da uomini con un buon grado di istruzione e benessere economico”.

Quali sono le cause di questa vera e propria persecuzione di genere? Secondo alcuni psicologi il motivo sarebbe da ricercare nello scarso potere che ancora oggi le donne hanno nella società. Secondo altri studi sociologici, invece, sarebbe la crescente autonomia economica e sociale femminile ad alimentare la spirale di violenza: quanto più la donna acquisisce diritti, dignità e cerca di affermarsi nella società, tanto più l’uomo si trova spaesato, in cerca di una propria identità. Si tratta di uomini che, indipendentemente dal loro status sociale, per propria debolezza, non accettano l’autonomia femminile e vogliono controllare e sottomettere la compagna per dimostrare che hanno potere.
“Non porrei la questione in questi termini – spiega ancora Paola Perrone. – In questo modo, anche implicitamente, si torna a attribuire la colpa alla parte femminile. Si identifica nuovamente nella donna un comportamento, seppur lecito, che sarebbe la causa della violenza. Questa è una mentalità insidiosa che involontariamente riconduce al luogo comune per cui la donna che subisce violenza “avrà pur fatto qualcosa per meritarlo”.

 Quali sono dunque i reali meccanismi? “A mio giudizio – chiarisce Perrone – vanno ricercati in due fattori. Il primo è la frequente riproduzione di modelli familiari vissuti in giovinezza: sono ricorrenti i casi in cui la persona è cresciuta in un contesto nel quale c’era un rapporto simile tra i genitori. Per questo è fondamentale inserire, come nei nostri programmi, anche l’aspetto dell’aiuto ai bambini che hanno assistito a violenze. In secondo luogo c’è certamente il senso di inadeguatezza dell’uomo e il suo desiderio di auto affermazione che si incanala in una volontà di controllo totale sulla vita di un altro. Ma non vorrei che passasse l’idea che, in qualche modo, la causa è il comportamento di autodeterminazione femminile. Le premesse su cui si deve agire sono proprio queste: l’acquisizione dei diritti, le pari opportunità, la pari dignità dei generi. E per capire quanto ancora siamo lontani dall’idea di uguaglianza basta guardare i dati recenti sulla differenza tra la retribuzione mensile di un uomo e di una donna a parità di mansioni: lo scarto è quasi del 20%”.

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...dono-le-donne-sostenendo-che-sia-amore/49000/


... e la situazione tende a peggiorare giorno dopo giorno .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2010)

Ho seguito diversi processi in tv e da questo ho ricavato l'opinione che nella maggioranza dei casi una persona arriva al delitto per un vissuto di disconferma, di svalorizzazione, di annientamento di sè. 
Alcune persone hanno la necessità (intendo necessità mentale, psicologica, malata) di attribuire ad altri la responsabilità di questo vissuto, che è il più frustrante per ogni persona.
Penso che chi compie un delitto, cosiddetto passionale, non lo compia per passione nei confronti della vittima, ovviamente, ma per passione verso se stesso, in un tentativo di rimuovere quella che ha identificato come la causa del proprio star male.

In generale sono più gli uomini che delinquono, questo è un fatto, e sono anche più gli uomini che compiono atti violenti.
Le donne tendono, sempre in generale, a reagire a un vissuto disconfermante con senso di colpevolezza e di disperazione nei propri confronti. E forse si dovrebbero confrontare i suicidi di donne e gli infanticidi-suicidi di donne per fare un raffronto e verificare se vi sia una crescita di questo disagio personale, sentimentale, sociale esistenziale.
Si potrebbe discutere se questo reagire con violenza verso il fuori da sè, maschile, o il sè, femminile, faccia parte della natura o della cultura.

In conclusione volevo dire che i delitti contro le donne sono il segno di un disagio di uomini e che hanno individuato come causa la donna, la donna da cui si aspettavano conferme e gratificazioni e che, il più delle volte, si è rifiutata di svolgere quel ruolo o di essere lo sfogo di quelle frustrazioni.
Però penso che la giusta indignazione e il naturale orrore e la condanna sociale non servano a nulla se non si riescono a offrire, come società, come famiglia, una formazione più solida della personalità che non faccia vivere come annientamento la disconferma di sè, che tutti possiamo trovarci a vivere.


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

Appunto, l'articolo lo ipotizza come una delle possibili cause ...



> quanto più la donna acquisisce diritti, dignità e cerca di affermarsi nella società, tanto più l’uomo si trova spaesato, in cerca di una propria identità. Si tratta di uomini che, indipendentemente dal loro status sociale, per propria debolezza, non accettano l’autonomia femminile e vogliono controllare e sottomettere la compagna per dimostrare che hanno potere.


... e mi trovo d'accordo con questa analisi ... c'e' poca cooperazione e troppa competitivita', a volte e' quasi una sfida tra i due uomo-donna e questo crea gravi disagi esistenziali.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2010)

Ma io non credo che dipenda solo dai rapporti uomini-donne, ma in generale da personalità più fragili che non sanno reggere frustrazioni e delusioni e, in particolare, di uomini che vorrebbero un sostegno al loro io dalle donne e che le donne non possono o non vogliono più dare perché loro stesse fragili e bisognose di un sostegno.


----------



## Malakai (11 Agosto 2010)

E' un fenomeno molto brutto vedere le donne uccise dai compagni...ma è omicidio pure quello che le donne fanno agli uomini all'interno delle famiglie perche omicidio fisico o psicologico poco cambia se non il fatto che i crimini psicologici non si possono dimostrare ...ma si sa per gli italiani la donna è il sesso più debole infatti si parla sempre del fatto che devono avere gli stessi diritti degli uomini mentre i doveri vengono citati pochissime volte se si parla del gentil sesso...come del resto Santa Romana Chiesa che vuole tenere per le palle i valori etici degli italiani per usarli a scopo di lucro...tanto loro sono tutti single...


----------



## Giusy (11 Agosto 2010)

Malakai ha detto:


> E' un fenomeno molto brutto vedere le donne uccise dai compagni...ma è omicidio pure quello che le donne fanno agli uomini all'interno delle famiglie perche omicidio fisico o psicologico poco cambia se non il fatto che i crimini psicologici non si possono dimostrare ...ma si sa per gli italiani la donna è il sesso più debole infatti si parla sempre del fatto che devono avere gli stessi diritti degli uomini mentre i doveri vengono citati pochissime volte se si parla del gentil sesso...come del resto Santa Romana Chiesa che vuole tenere per le palle i valori etici degli italiani per usarli a scopo di lucro...tanto loro sono tutti single...


E tutto questo giustifica un omicidio.


----------



## Malakai (11 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> E tutto questo giustifica un omicidio.


 
Quando si tratta di omicidio psicologico lo giustifica invece?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

*Omicidio psicologico e separazione.*

Ho un carissimo amico. Un bravissimo ragazzo. 
Si innamora perdutamente di una, me la presenta.
Io resto esterefatto da questa ragazza, mi chiede un parere, io gli dico: Scappaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
Lui no, si sposa.
Poi che capita negli anni?
Lui diventa uno straccio: veramente pur di far felice questa qua, si danna l'anima, oramai dà via il culo, pur di avere in tasca il denaro sufficente per regalarle questo o quello. Mai un bravo, mai un complimento, lei lo fa sentire sempre un povero cane perdente, colpevole di non essere un industriale dal portafoglio gonfio.
Un bel giorno conosce una ragazza semplice e di poche pretese.

Trovò la forza di separarsi da quella donna che amava alla follia, e creò una fantastica famigliola con questa ragazza.

Mi raccontò una cosa:
Mentre la prima moglie gli rimproverava l'auto poco costosa e scassata, la seconda gli disse: " Per me la tua auto è la carrozza di un principe se sei tu a guidarla!".
Mi ha anche confidato che non ha amato la seconda con la passione della prima, ma con un sentimento fantastico che suona così, lei merita tutto il meglio che so darle, perchè me lo valorizza, mi fa sentire uomo importante per lei.

Qui non si dice che se uno ti ammazza è colpa tua, qua si dice, se uno ammazza un altro, cosa ha fatto sto qua per meritarsi un odio del genere?


----------



## Malakai (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> cosa ha fatto sto qua per meritarsi un odio del genere?


 
NULLA è SOLO UN INGENUO CHE CREDE CHE GLI ESSERI UMANI SI SPOSINO PER AMORE...QUANDO L'AMORE è UN SENTIMENTO COSTRUITO AD ARTE PER FAR STARE IN PIEDI LA SOCIETA PATRIARCALE....FAI RICERCHE SUL MATRIARCATO E POI VEDI DOVE STA SCRITTO CHE GLI ESSERI UMANI SONO MONOGAMI E SI UNISCONO IN COPPIA PER AMORE...PERCHE IL PATRIARCATO VIENE DAL MATRIARCATO NON SI è MICA CREATO DA SOLO NEL CORSO DELLA STORIA... :up:


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

Malakai ha detto:


> NULLA è SOLO UN INGENUO CHE CREDE CHE GLI ESSERI UMANI SI SPOSINO PER AMORE...QUANDO L'AMORE è UN SENTIMENTO COSTRUITO AD ARTE PER FAR STARE IN PIEDI LA SOCIETA PATRIARCALE....FAI RICERCHE SUL MATRIARCATO E POI VEDI DOVE STA SCRITTO CHE GLI ESSERI UMANI SONO MONOGAMI E SI UNISCONO IN COPPIA PER AMORE...PERCHE IL PATRIARCATO VIENE DAL MATRIARCATO NON SI è MICA CREATO DA SOLO NEL CORSO DELLA STORIA... :up:


*AH!*

:mrgreen:​


----------



## Giusy (12 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho un carissimo amico. Un bravissimo ragazzo.
> Si innamora perdutamente di una, me la presenta.
> Io resto esterefatto da questa ragazza, mi chiede un parere, io gli dico: Scappaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> Lui no, si sposa.
> ...


Ha semplicemente sbagliato donna.
Scusate ma dove sta scritto che una persona debba stare per forza con un'altra persona che la sminuisce e la fa star male? E che un disagio psicologico sia giustificazione di un omicidio? Abbiamo tutti un cervello che funziona e se una relazione non ci valorizza siamo sempre in tempo per scioglierla. Se si arriva a voler eliminare fisicamente la persona che ci fa star male vuol dire, secondo me, che si tratta di altri e ben più gravi tipi di problemi psicologici che vanno curati. La rabbia è comprensibile, ma va controllata.....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ha semplicemente sbagliato donna.
> Scusate ma dove sta scritto che una persona debba stare per forza con un'altra persona che la sminuisce e la fa star male? E che un disagio psicologico sia giustificazione di un omicidio? Abbiamo tutti un cervello che funziona e se una relazione non ci valorizza siamo sempre in tempo per scioglierla. Se si arriva a voler eliminare fisicamente la persona che ci fa star male vuol dire, secondo me, che si tratta di altri e ben più gravi tipi di problemi psicologici che vanno curati. La rabbia è comprensibile, ma va controllata.....


Giusy: l'odio lega più dell'amore...ci sono uomini e donne che finiscono per restare invischiati in rapporti di conflitto per cui non si lasceranno MAI in pace, neanche con una separazione, neanche con un divorzio.
Esempio? Sacchi di immondizie ? Ok
Il giorno dopo la casa verrà incendiata...
Io sono un bugiardo e tu una sincera che si ostina a farmi diventare un sincero...di fatto...io diverrò sempre più bugiardo...perchè tanto anche se dicessi la verità, dato che non corrisponde alla tua, verrà sempre vissuta come una bugia e una presa per il culo.
E quelli che si scaricano l'un con l'altro le responsabilità?
Noi non sappiamo cosa c'è stato prima di arrivare alla violenza finale...

PS Lo vediamo anche qui: Se volete io posso tirare avanti la bega con Persa fino alla fine dei giorni: basta chiedere. 
Lo stesso dicasi per la saga di Oscuro...ecc..ecc..ecc..

Giusy sbagliato è solo quello che si è istaurato tra loro due.


----------

